# My first spathe!!!!



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

I finally have my first spathe!!!!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, thats a beautiful looking flower! is it crypt pontederiifolia? congrats!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats!! I remember my first spathe, not too long ago. After years of trying, finally something to tell me yes I can! Congrats!!


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Hey good job!

What type of substrate are you growing them in? It looks like a mix of aquasoil with other things.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats ! That is a nice looking spathe.


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

Its a mix of aquasoil and leaf compost.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## maestro (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome, great job! Congrats!


----------

